# Men's Fashion: Search for the Essential Cool Pt. 2: the Guyabera Shirt



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

"Mexican Wedding Shirt"

"Shirt-jac"

"Bush Jacket"

"Camisa de Yucatan"

"Smoking Shirt"










The gentlemanly Guyabera goes by so many names, because it is so popular in so many countries in the Americas. It truly is one of the only shirts that we men in the Western Hemisphere can call our own. It is a staple of mens' fashion from Florida down to the tip of South America...and even as far away as the Philippines.

No one is sure how the Guyabera came to be, but the general consensus is that it was developed in Mexico during the 19th Century and passed over to the water to Cuba, Puerto Rico and the other Spanish colonies with the 19th century sea trade. Each island and subsequent Latino country it traveled to put its own spin on the shirt, adding or detracting from it based on the local fashion senses of the day. 

What is for sure? The Guyabera is one rad, elegant piece of men's' clothing. Every fashionably conscious man should have at least one hanging in his closet. (I have three )

Despite subtle regional differences, the Guayabera usually follows the same pattern. It is almost always made from a lightweight cotton or hemp linen, pleated on the front and back with two bands of parallel banding, embroidery or pleating. It can come with two to four pockets... or no pockets at all.

Guayaberas are exceptionally versatile. They are worn as both dress shirts for weddings and funerals, yet are just as welcome at the office on Fridays or at your neighbor's lawn party. They are never, ever tucked in!... and look best when paired with a nice pair of light colored chinos, khakis or faded levis. The lightweight linen construction makes them a go-to garment for summer, but Guyaberas are also available in heavier weaves and long sleeves for fall wear. 

There is no excuse for any conscientious male with a pulse not to have one of these in his wardrobe.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a few of these, but I confess I didn't know they even had a name.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I really like that top one actually.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The black one s badass.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't care for them in long sleeve though. Seems like the intent is to keep them cool and breezy.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lila said:


> White or beige short-sleeved Guyabera's are awesome. I'm not all that into the long-sleeved ones or the brightly colored ones (although baby blue is okay).
> 
> I grew up in strong latino communities and Guyabera's are commonly worn by men of all ages - from infants to grandfathers. They are the equivalent of golf-shirts in the Anglo communities although I think they are dressier. They are also timeless and long lasting. I gifted H with a linen Guyabera shirt on our 2nd wedding anniversary and he still wears it often in the summer 14 years later.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting Lila! I appreciate a woman's input. 

I learned from my dad's Mexican compadres growing up in Arizona. :grin2: 

I remember going to carne asadas and weddings where the old men would wear theirs and always liked them. To be honest, I used to envy the way Latino guys dressed. They were always way better dressed than us wedos. The lowriders and pachucos dressed cool, even though I was always getting in fights with them.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh, you mean the Havana Taxi Driver shirt.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Forest said:


> Oh, you mean the Havana Taxi Driver shirt.


Yesssssssss......:thumbup:


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> "Mexican Wedding Shirt"
> 
> "Shirt-jac"
> 
> ...


I thought those thankfully went out of style in the 70's.

Oh lord, they're back.


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

Awful shirt. Makes you look like a busboy at a Mexican restaurant. 

That being said, I live north of the Mason Dixon and understand that the shirt might look appropriate in a place like Miami.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

NoIinThreesome said:


> Awful shirt. Makes you look like a busboy at a Mexican restaurant.
> 
> That being said, I live north of the Mason Dixon and understand that the shirt might look appropriate in a place like Miami.


Yeah, and those Mexican busboys get laid......a lot.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> There is no excuse for any conscientious male with a pulse *to* have one of these in his wardrobe.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

No. Just no.

This must be a regional thing... Miami? San Diego?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Good discussion guys. Keep it coming.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I always associated those shirts with barbers. They seem to always wear them - I thought it was a sort of uniform, what with the pockets always having scissors in them. And then Charlie Sheen on Two and a Half Men wore them all of the time. Never saw them on men until then. I think on the right guy/right situation then can look nice but not everyone can pull them off.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I thought of Charlie Sheen too Enjoli! My husband would never wear one. I must admit, I don't care for them either. It looks like a shirt you'd wear bowling.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

That style shirt comes from the topics where light weight fabric and loose fit is a must.

My dad used wear them in the 50's. We lived in Panama. That's what most of the men there wore.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> No. Just no.
> 
> This must be a regional thing... Miami? San Diego?


Yup, it is. Very common where I live.

I like guyabera shirts because you never see a guy in one also wearing skinny jeans.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Yup, it is. Very common where I live.
> 
> I like guyabera shirts because you never see a guy in one also wearing skinny jeans.


This must be _very _regional. The only guys I've ever seen wearing this type of shirt were hipsters - complete with lumberjack beard, knit cap and skinny jeans......


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Rowan said:


> This must be _very _regional. The only guys I've ever seen wearing this type of shirt were *hipsters *- complete with lumberjack beard, *knit cap and skinny jeans*......


:slap::wtf:

Every time i see a dude in skinny jeans, I die a little inside.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Rowan said:


> This must be _very _regional. The only guys I've ever seen wearing this type of shirt were hipsters - complete with lumberjack beard, knit cap and skinny jeans......


I don't know, that sounds like an epic sized identity crisis!! :grin2:


----------



## Mark72 (May 26, 2012)

NoIinThreesome said:


> Awful shirt. Makes you look like a busboy at a Mexican restaurant.
> 
> That being said, I live north of the Mason Dixon and understand that the shirt might look appropriate in a place like Miami.


Living in Cincinnati, we see many more polo/golf shirts. Thicker, crisp. Pocketed or no. But many around these parts feel that a short sleeve without guns are a no-no.

I can see the Guybera versions being a southern coastal, if not Floridian staple.


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

Guayabera is definitely a regional style. I spent most of my life in Florida and own several of the linen and silk variety. Currently in the mountain west and still wear them. (Honeybadger mode)

~ Passio


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

They're perfect in Arizona. It is so damn hot there in the summer. You need a shirt that breathes well but looks decent to. They work well with khaki shorts.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> I really like that top one actually.


Word.



Fozzy said:


> I don't care for them in long sleeve though. Seems like the intent is to keep them cool and breezy.


Ugh. Hate long sleeves on anything that isn't a coat or jacket.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Lila said:


> *I grew up in strong latino communities* and Guyabera's are commonly worn by men of all ages - from infants to grandfathers.


Same here and even married a Latina. I have a few of these shirts as well.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> :slap::wtf:
> 
> Every time i see a dude in skinny jeans, I die a little inside.


I'd imagine that you'd normally see them in pairs.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

You'd think they'd get yelled at by their little sisters for stealing their clothes.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I always associated those shirts with barbers. They seem to always wear them - I thought it was a sort of uniform, what with the pockets always having scissors in them. And then Charlie Sheen on Two and a Half Men wore them all of the time. Never saw them on men until then. I think on the right guy/right situation then can look nice but not everyone can pull them off.


True. 

Like some women and yoga pants. 

Some of you gals should not be wearing yoga pants. You know who you are.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> True.
> 
> Like some women and yoga pants.
> 
> Some of you gals should not be wearing yoga pants. You know who you are.


**runs to look at my butt in the mirror**


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> True.
> 
> Like some women and yoga pants.
> 
> *Some of you gals should not be wearing yoga pants. You know who you are*.



Actually, I think the problem is that those who shouldn't be wearing them clearly haven't figured it out. It seems they _don't_ know who they are....


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I think it's stylish in the right local and climate. 

I lived in South Florida for a while. They're common there. Still have two in my wardrobe, one white and one black embroidered. 

I wouldn't expect to see them near the Great Lakes. LOL

Guayabera: The Mexican Wedding Shirt | The Art of Manliness


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm more a fan of loose-weave linen button-down shirts.










It is difficult though to find good quality linen shirts in the usual retail chains, though, and I hate ordering from online (I usually like to physically see what I am buying before I order it.)


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

That's a nice shirt. You would have to have a good physique to wear one that light.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> That's a nice shirt. You would have to have a good physique to wear one that light.


I have a Bowflex. After 1 week I could bounce... well, not quarters, but at least beach balls, off my abs.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have moobs...so a light shirt like that would not look...er...appealing on me. :frown2:


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

And I am someone that yoga pants don't look good on and won't wear. I will wear leggings with a longish shirt.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> And I am someone that yoga pants don't look good on and won't wear. *I will wear leggings with a longish shirt*.


Me too! :surprise:


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> Me too! :surprise:


I get camel-toe if I try to wear yoga pants.


----------



## Mark72 (May 26, 2012)

Hi.
My name is Ma... uhhh... Steve. Yeah, Steve.
I tried my wife's yoga pants on once.
I don't ever want to do that again.


----------

